# Quantum Found



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Quantums Found*

Hi all,
Was out jeeping today and stumbled across 4 quantum's that are slowly rusting away.
Though I would throw up some pictures as I am sure parts are harder and harder to come
by these days, I know they're for my Corrado. 
They are located in VT, Norwich area. I talked to someone who lived near by and
he gave me the name of the guy so I don't think he will be hard to find.
If anyone is somewhat local and or interested IM me and I can give you location & name.
Cheers
PS: I meant to mention that they're all standards and the interiors seemed to be very clean.
The Jeep.








Here are the first two:
























& here are the other two:


























































_Modified by planticus at 8:02 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Worth $200.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

poor poor Syncros








The blue one doesn't look too bad... but abandoned in the Vermont woods, they must be little rustballs underneath the paint


----------



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

The blue one was the nicest but yes they were all rusting pretty bad underneath. Body panels weren't as bad as you would think & the interiors all looked very clean, no rips or cracks. 
I looked at all the registration/inspection stickers and they have been off the road for about 8-15 years depending on which one. There was also a old Willys jeep and a weird Saab I had never seen before, probably mid to late 70's!
Real shame to seem them deteriorate.. It was almost surreal stumbling across them, Quantum heaven. RIP


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (planticus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planticus* »_and a weird Saab I had never seen before, probably mid to late 70's!


Any pics of Saab?


----------



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MF* »_
Any pics of Saab?

Aye...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

/\ BAD-ASS!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

... I want one, now!


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (planticus)*

Saab 95 from early 70s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd kill to have the front end off the tan/silver one


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

I want the drive train and trans to put in my sedan


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I want the drive train and trans to put in my sedan


Um, way too much fab work, just buy a 4000 quattro


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I want the drive train and trans to put in my sedan

Transmission is part of the drivetrain, you know. 
I have a couple of QSW rear ends now. One of these days, I will use them to build a QSS and/or a FSW.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Transmission is part of the drivetrain, you know. 
I have a couple of QSW rear ends now. One of these days, I will use them to build a QSS and/or a FSW.

I vote for FSW!
And I also vote for MC engine in it! Who needs a firewall anyway?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Um, way too much fab work, just buy a 4000 quattro

Id do it anyway


----------

